# 10 Hours of Walking in NYC as a Woman



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

I walk outside in the mornings sometimes, and when someone passes me (no matter the gender), I always tell them "Good morning," or give a friendly comment to them. I didn't know being friendly was treated as harassment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

Try walking down those streets with the love of your life.

Having all those guys harassing her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

You think just cause you were holding her hand they would stop catcalling?

No, they would likely increase.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Gh0sty said:


> Try walking down those streets with the love of your life.
> 
> Having all those guys harassing her.


You make a good point, but I think there's a whole opposite side to this video - as it's a double-edged sword. This will spread around to the susceptible teenage girls on Tumblr and men will start to experience even more hatred through the upcoming years. The video had a good premise, but it simply was here at the wrong time. It's like this video (vulgarity warning):






We're going to see *a lot* more of this surface as people are continuing to fuel this feminist fire - and it's starting to irritate the hell out of me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

Also, motive.

What are you wanting from these people when you say good morning?

What are these men wanting from this woman?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

"mommy how did you meet daddy?"

"Oh he was the best catcaller on the block..."

"...except he doesn't pay child support like your brother's daddy, who was the best catcaller on the block down the street"


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Gh0sty said:


> Also, motive.
> 
> What are you wanting from these people when you say good morning?
> 
> What are these men wanting from this woman?


I was giving my point of view, I wasn't saying the video was wrong. I was legitimately commenting that I didn't know this was considered harassment, as I do it all the time to many demographics of people.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

Motive.

It's not hard to tell the difference.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

The plain truth of the matter is that this video will get more and more women to hate men - that's why this kind of thing irritates me.

Social media is being overwhelmed with feminist videos, comments, and aggression towards men. There are more young teenage girls jumping on this bandwagon because they fit the bill of what a feminist is, without even understanding the concept of the groups. Video games are being censored because groups like this are "making things equal" (so no more Mario saving the Princess), movies are being censored, and even other groups are being censored, like the Men's Rights Organization. What's next? We, as a gender, are going to start being censored?

Look at all the feminists that are up-in-arms about people making period jokes - my god, we can't even playfully call anyone a "pussy" because it's raising the patriarchy and oppressing women! Yet, feminists can go around and call us dicks or cocks because we've already oppressed them and they're just getting back at us for it. The amount of times that people are being framed for rape because of some ulterior motive from their girlfriend or one-night-stand, the amount of times that men aren't allowed to go certain places because we're adding to this "rape culture", and all the damn rumors that spread because of feminism.

The video is right, street harassment is a terrible, terrible thing and it happens more than people would like to admit, but what truly angers me is that I've now indirectly become the enemy. I, as a man, am now part of this made-up Patriarchy and am oppressing women by doing what I want to do with my own life. That's why I said this video is a double-edged sword; it's only adding fuel to this stupid fire that should have been put out years and years ago. So, I'm not debating with you that the video is wrong, I'm telling you that this is only going to increase the hate that we, as men, get.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

SolomonOrlando said:


> The plain truth of the matter is that this video will get more and more women to hate men - that's why this kind of thing irritates me.


Define what it is to be a "Good Man".

Catcaller? White Knight? Rapist? Feminist Sympathizer? Alpha? Beta? Asshole? Wife Beater? Priest? Monk?


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Gh0sty said:


> Define what it is to be a "Good Man".
> 
> Catcaller? White Knight? Rapist? Feminist Sympathizer? Alpha? Beta? Asshole? Wife Beater? Priest? Monk?


The definition of that would be the same as the definition of a good person. I won't list those traits, but you know what they are, surely.


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

This happened in NYC, regardless of being male or female, the concentration of assholes there is at a huge number. If this video were taken in any normal town the results would have been so much different.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Catcalling is stupid.

Accusing people who say hello of harassment because they have a penis is also stupid.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm sure that some women don't mind, some do mind, some love it, some hate it, and some both love it and hate it.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

>posting obligatory Anita Sarkessian pictures.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Cihan said:


> What's so sad about her videos is that they get debunked within 20 minutes of posting them, I think it was Thunderf00t that has rekt her time and time again.


Plus, most of her content was stolen from other users.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Gh0sty said:


> I'm sure that some women don't mind, some do mind, some love it, some hate it, and some both love it and hate it.


Well, I'm a woman, and I'm not a feminist and don't hate men, but this has happnened to me in some not so nice areas of Los Angeles and in other large citiies (in Europe) when I was younger and "cuter/sexier" ... it didn't matter what the race of the individual was. I think it has more to do with class. Also, in Morrocco where women are essentially property, as a young American tourist, I was actually fondled, and my hair was touched by young boys and men. What this woman went through is nothing compared to some other cultures.

I didn't think -- wow, all men are awful after such an experiences because I know many wonderful men in my life. But I can tell you there have been a number of times (having to walk to catch a bus after work) I was scared to death -- rape? being robbed? being thrown to the ground? I didn't feel safe. What IS creepy is someone who walks behind you and won't leave you alone. And it can be a white person, black person, or a purple person. For the guy it is indeed some sort of a "power trip" -- he KNOWS he's scaring you. Also, nothing is scarier than standing on an EMPTY subway platform at night. I'd rather be with 100 people. Safety in numbers always.

A woman doing exactly the same thing to a man, would not scare a man. He could get irritated, or like it, yes.

However, I also greet people all the time. Men and women, and they do the same. Someone smiles or nods. Many of the comments made to this woman were indicating she was "hot." That isn't pleasant.

Unfortunately there are areas of ANY city in ANY country where you are going to get harassed more than others. It shouldn't be that way, but it is. It is basic instinct.

I do think that many liberals and feminists have gone WAY too far in the US at least ... asking for equal pay for equal work, equal opportunities, etc. that's necessary. But no woman is asking for creepy stuff. But it happens.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

thor said:


> this chick was the exact body type and look of what ghetto dudes want. I mean if you were a disgusting boney black chick with a mustache there would be less cat calling. This is rare in manhattan for the most part in my opinion. And some of the inaudible things people were saying were complimentary. I wish chicks said stuff like that when i walked down the street. The bulk of NYC isn't like this.


This is a rather crass way again of saying it is a class issue -- not a race issue. I have been harassed by young white boys ... say 16-25 ... even at age 40 in a college town on campus. They wanted to frighten me. Kept following me.

Also, I was driving home with my husband during the Rodney King riots. It was terrifying. There were asian gangs, hispanic, white, and black. Young men are impusive, highly agressive, sexual. I didn't care who I saw holding a brick in his hand. I was scared the most when a gang of white skin head kids threatened us at a stop light so we drove through it. My husband does not scare easily and HE was scared.

It is class, not race. That doesn't mean wealthy people don't harrass women, but it is less likely -- at least publically. EDIT: I forgot about that jerk Charlie Sheen, LOL. Wealthy men can treat their wives like garbage as well.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Poor treatment of women has gone on for centuries. There are many reasons -- both nature and nurture as always. Men need to agressively pursue women to establish their genetic legacy. Part of the study of cultural anthropology, even primatology. There is a pecking order among men. Too tired to go into my studies on that. Fascinating.

But I really dislike anyone who calls herself a radical feminist. Men are not all bad. As noted I've known more kind men in my life than bad. You have to be careful re: whom you associate with. Young people need to be aware of that. The wrong group of friends can get you into trouble.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Interesting. Discussion on Facebook -- this video edited out most of the white guys who bothered this woman. That's just wrong.

Beware the internet!!!!!!! It's full of about 98% BS, or things that are twisted or misrepresented in some way.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2014/10/29/catcalling_video_hollaback_s_look_at_street_harassment_in_nyc_edited_out.html?wpsrc=sh_all_tab_tw_top

"A really good video about catcalling actually already exists. In "Jessica's Feminized Atmosphere," Jessica Williams of the Daily Show covers the whole range of street harassment, from construction workers (of all races) to security guards to Wall Street "douche bags" to teenagers hanging on the corner. She and a group of women lay down pins on places in New York to avoid and by the end, the entire map is covered."


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

I can't imagine how frustrating it must be to walk down the street and have that happen to you every day, it would make me not want to go outside.

The only time it has ever bothered me was when I was followed home by a man.

There was also another incident recently and there has been a few similar-ish ones. I was walking to a shop and 3 men drove past me in a car, beeped at me, stopped. One of them got out of the car, asked me for my name and my number, kept asking me where I live, what I'm doing tonight, if I want to go to a ''party'' with him etc etc. When I declined, his friend in the car told him to leave me alone as I was not ''on it'' apparently. It's probably innocent but that's the type of thing I find a little creepy and it does annoy that these random people expect you to be ''on it'' when you don't know the first thing about them. The best part is when you decline, it's like ''how dare you reject me :O? the guy who beeped at you and wants to basically use you for sex''. Sorry but if you want so much as my name then you're going to have to work a lot harder than that, I'm afraid!

I don't see the problem with greeting people though, I definitely would not feel harassed from someone saying good morning to me and I in no way think all men are the same.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Yup, I was thinking back to being a teenager ... being harassed by 3 white boys in a car who followed me home -- about a three mile walk. I ran up to a man who was working on his lawn and asked to talk to him. He offered to walk me home. These young guys were just trying to scare the Hell out of me. I think I was 15.

Also, I found this re: the danger to women worldwide riding public transportation! In many countries women have asked to have separate FEMALE cars on subways. Women are indeed treated like property worldwide. And interesting is NYC subway system is considered safest out of 16. Cairo transit (where I was also harassed as a college woman) is thought to be one of the worst. Men control women in different ways and much of this is instinct. Again, reasons I won't go into as I'd have to teach a class on it, LOL.

My concern is safety, not bashing men. I have been to many countries where I was instructed ahead of time how to behave to avoid being assaulted, raped, kidnapped as a woman. This is centuries old, and goodness knows will take a century for improvement.

Darn, I can't cut and past the thing for some reason. Back in Windows and I don't know what is going on, LOL


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm guilty of objectifying women in my life (porn, watching TV shows just because there's attractive woman), but I've never actually would go crazy and start catcalling like these guys in the video, it's weird.

Not to mention I have a younger sister who goes through that


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

thor said:


> LOL. Personally, i really couldn't care less. You think it is easy and safe being a male? Think again. It may not be safe for anyone, in certain places or times, male or female.
> 
> I've been harassed by women on the streets of Beijing. I've been threatened of losing my life on the streets in America. I've also seen women lift 200lbs. over their heads.
> 
> ...


So if that was for example say your Sister or Girlfriend would you tell her to just stop her whining?

How would you feel if you walked down the street every day and had that happen to you? you would probably get a little frustrated in the end, I imagine?

I don't think it's right at all and it's creepy having a strange man invade your personal space, follow you, it's even more creepier when they don't take no for an answer.

And let's be honest, the men in this video who expressed statements such as ''hello, good morning!'' are so transparent, it's pretty obvious what they are after.

Creeps.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

seafoamneon said:


> I'm guilty of objectifying women in my life (porn, watching TV shows just because there's attractive woman), but I've never actually would go crazy and start catcalling like these guys in the video, it's weird.
> 
> Not to mention I have a younger sister who goes through that


Seafoam, you don't have to feel guilty. This is normal. This is part of life. There is nothing wrong with sexuality. And you don't seem like someone who would go out catcalling. I did ask my husband who went to Berkeley in the 1960s. He lived in a dormitory that was guys only. It is a top ranking university. He said when he attended there for his BA, it was the goal of about 50% of the guys to get girls drunk and try to go as far as possible.

Drinking is indeed a problem. My husband had no interest in this, but this certainly doesn't mean he isn't a sexual being.

I will say that I now found my article and am on a different computer. So I should be able to cut and paste. World wide, women are treated poorly. Here in the US women fought for their own civil rights and this is continuing now in many countries. In India, women who refuse to participate in arranged marriages have acid thrown in their faces.

In China, newborn infant girls are killed. Men are considered more valuable. A lot of cultural confusion over a biological difference in men and women that DOES serve a purpose folks don't want to admit to.

Here's the bit on women who have asked for or gotten subway trains that are ONLY for women. As I've said, I have been harassed ... oh, 10 times in my life. And I've also gotten stares ("Um, my eyes are up here") ...

The NYC subway system is not the worst place, and neither is NYC itself.

And don't think that elderly women, and women of all races aren't victims of crime by young men of all races. Again, young men are impusive, highly competitive with each other, proving manhood, hypersexual, etc.

And this does not mean that women are not interested in sex!
---------------------------------
Worst public transit for women, worldwide.
"Here are the results, from ranked from worst to best:
1. Bogota, Colombia
2. Mexico City
3. Lima, Peru
4. New Delhi
5. Jakarta, Indonesia
6. Buenos Aires
7. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
8. Bangkok
9. Moscow
10. Manila, Philippines
11. Paris
12. Seoul
13. London
14. Beijing
15. Tokyo
16. New York

In total, 6,555 women and experts were surveyed.

Results are based on the respondents' answers as well as surveys of experts in women's rights, gender equality, urban planning and gender-friendly urban spaces in each of the cities.

The Thomson Reuters Foundation said polling could not be conducted in five other large capitals -- Cairo, Dhaka (Bangladesh), Kinshasa (Democratic Republic of the Congo), Tehran and Baghad -- due to conflict or an inability by polling company YouGov to guarantee the necessary online sample of women.

*The group says it did survey 10 experts in Cairo, the world's fifth largest capital, but those findings were not included in the overall ranking as YouGov could not carry out the public poll.
Had they been included, it would have put Cairo in the top five most dangerous transport systems, said the Thomson Reuters Foundation.*"
----------------
I have been to Cairo as well, and was touched. I was wearing "western" clothing -- jeans and a T-Shirt. My mother and I were instructed to stay with our tour group or we could disappear. That was in 1980. Very little has changed.

Link to full article:
http://us.cnn.com/2014/10/28/travel/worst-transport-for-women/?hpt=ob_mobilearticlefooter&iref=obinsite

Seafoam it is one thing to have thoughts and feelings. It is another to act upon them -- especially if it is hurting someone else. You are not unusual or bad or anything like that. You seem awfully tough on yourself.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks, I am. Definitely part of why I have DP lol. For some reason I couldn't upvote you


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Actually testing this other computer which I can't figure out.

Thor, I'm not sure why you are so angry. Men and women are different. Men are genetically more aggressive than women. Overall (there are exceptions of course) they are significantly larger and stronger than women.
Men commit most violent crime (worldwide) against both other men and against women. It has to do with the purpose each sex serves. In a sense it does go back to the "hunter/gatherer" theme ... males and females complement other, complete each other, and there is a division of labor.

One is more likely as a man to commit violence or be a victim of violence (at the hands of ANOTHER MAN, not a woman). A women is less likely to commit violence, but is often a victim of violence. Serial killers are generally male. Spree killers are generally male. More men are in prison for violence than women.

Young men from puberty to say their mid-twenties are at their prime of sexuality, aggression, etc. One result is this need to be in control of women in various ways.

I am not making a judgement one way or another. These are simply facts. And this is just a general discussion, not focused on you.

Well, now this computer is working. Thank goodness.
I don't see a disagreement here. If you don't look at the video have a look at the article about how many women are indeed unsafe in the world. In many countries they are the property of men. Arranged marriages. Stoning to death if found to have committed adultery, etc.

OK, nite.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

^ Hey for some reason I cant like posts... is anyone else have this problem


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

This is fucking ridicilous. How about finding some real problems to worry about.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

seafoamneon said:


> ^ Hey for some reason I cant like posts... is anyone else have this problem


Maybe it's cuz they're not very good posts&#8230;&#8230;lol


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

thor said:


> Also: If you think that it is human nature that a man is generally stronger and more over powering, then you must also agree based on human nature that it is inherent in men to pursue a mate. This is the truth, regardless of transient social mores. Welcome to nature.


Um, that is exactly what I said. There is an old saying, "Anatomy is destiny." Male and female brains are different. Our strengths and weakness are different. This isn't good or bad, it just is. Amazingly we agree completely.
I am not a feminazi. I wouldn't even call myself a feminist. I believe in equal rights and equal pay for women, equal opportunity. These things do not exist in many parts of the world.

Yes, welcome to nature. We agree!
This is not some "political conspiracy."


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

mmrrlla said:


> This is fucking ridicilous. How about finding some real problems to worry about.


I find it an interesting discussion. This is in off topic general discussion.
And if you were a woman in India who gets acid thrown in your face for violating "men's rules" or refusing to a prearranged marriage, to not being modest enough, etc. Or how about in Africa where your clitoris is removed so you feel no sexual pleasure?

Good grief, people are crabby these days, LOL.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

http://www.stopacidattacks.org/

(Established by Laxmii Sa -- an acid attack victim)

"A gang of young neighbourhood men would harass Sonali Mukherjee whenever she left home - taunting her, following her, hissing lewd comments.

But Mukherjee, 18 at the time, was not afraid.

A sociology student, she stood up to her tormenters. After she threatened to go to the police, they sneaked into her house and poured acid on her while she slept, melting away much of her face."








http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2522422/Indian-government-doing-stop-acid-attacks-women-say-victims-believe-new-law-ignored.html#ixzz3I7c4NO33


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

thor said:


> Also: If you think that it is human nature that a man is generally stronger and more over powering, then you must also agree based on human nature that it is inherent in men to pursue a mate. This is the truth, regardless of transient social mores. Welcome to nature.


We don't live in caves anymore mate. The truth is, men perpetuate the majority of sexual violence in this world. Period. If you think that's ok, and it's 'just nature' to follow women around and harass them hoping to have sex with them&#8230; Phewww..

Put yourself in the shoes of that woman on the video. God help her if she walked down a deserted alleyway, day or night&#8230;. How would you feel about feeling so unsafe?


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

*Dreamer* said:


> I find it an interesting discussion. This is in off topic general discussion.
> And if you were a woman in India who gets acid thrown in your face for violating "men's rules" or refusing to a prearranged marriage, to not being modest enough, etc. Or how about in Africa where your clitoris is removed so you feel no sexual pleasure?
> 
> Good grief, people are crabby these days, LOL.


Thank you for repeating my point.

People should focus on more serious gender issues for example in India, Middle East, Africa than some dudes saying "hello" to a woman in USA.

There are women getting gang raped in India and we are too worried about too big breasts on a video game character.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought this would be one of the few site safe from all the gender based nonsense flying around the net lately. Guess not :/


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

Pyrite said:


> I thought this would be one of the few site safe from all the gender based nonsense flying around the net lately. Guess not :/


Yeah.. lets all just pretend abuse of women never happens hey? And while we're at it, lets just pretend abuse of children never happens either&#8230;.

It's all nonsense isn't it?

Yeah right&#8230;..


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Zed said:


> Yeah.. lets all just pretend abuse of women never happens hey? And while we're at it, lets just pretend abuse of children never happens either&#8230;.
> 
> It's all nonsense isn't it?
> 
> Yeah right&#8230;..


What?

I haven't read a single post after page 1 because it was starting to sound like the MRA Vs SJW fight that's been raging for the past few months.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMNj_r5bccUxICsS5sl_xRKIqoyZ7OOAj


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Hmmm. I see this as a valid discussion. It is the off-topic section where no one has to read it. It's a distraction from other projects I should be working on, LOL ...

But, I believe a male posted the original video. Only a few women have chimed in ... perhaps I am mistaken.

I am also Independent, politically. I don't see any one party having all of the answers. I am also not a male-hating feminist.

I just joined an interesting discussion. We we were all sitting somewhere having a glass of wine or something.
So it goes.

Both men and women are imperfect. We are diffferent for biological reasons ... or that's how we evolved. That's NATURE. It is just a fact.
Culture evolves from natural instinct, not the other way around IMHO.

But regardless -- this type of treatment goes on worldwide, and that includes the US, the UK ... all Western Countries. It is something to be aware of ... to work on.

Whatever.
This IS an off-topic discussion.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

*Dreamer* said:


> Hmmm. I see this as a valid discussion. It is the off-topic section where no one has to read it. It's a distraction from other projects I should be working on, LOL ...
> 
> But, I believe a male posted the original video. Only a few women have chimed in ... perhaps I am mistaken.
> 
> ...


I'm fully aware, but lately it's been dragged through the mud by people with a vendetta against their opposite sex for various reasons. It's been non stop bickering about which gender is the evil one for months now, and I've become desensitized to the subject as a result.

Problem is a lot of bitter people who can't get a date flock to echo-chamber forums where other people who can't get a date all discuss why the problem is the opposite sex being shallow/stupid/manipulative/uncaring/evil. A few events of late have massively inflamed both sides, and it's spilled out into every corner of the internet!

It's frustrating to see people take a serious issue and exploit it to fulfill their own nonsensical agendas.

If you ever want and easy thousand plus hits on anything anywhere, just put 'misogyny' or 'feminism' in the title. People will crawl out of the wood work to argue. It's hilarious, sad and obnoxious.


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

All I can say is that I'm glad that times are changing. 7 years ago when I called myself a feminist, people thought that I burned my bra's and hated all men. 
But now most people finally understand that those things are bullshit and feminism is just about equality. Like equal salary, equal job opportunities, less objectification in movies and games etc etc. I really don't understand how people are against equality overal (race, religion, lgbt, gender) but I'm drifting off


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2014)




----------

